# Adobe PS, Image Will Not Show in Raw



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's something *new*, for me at least.

Working with .CR2s in Camera Raw 6.7, Adobe PS CS5. I can pull an image into Camera Raw, however, the framework of tools, tabs, etc. shows, but there is no image in the box.

Now for the weird part; if I take the luminance to 0 everything returns to normal. 
If it has any luminance at all, the image will not show up.
If I make the image show by taking the luminance to 0, then try to adjust anything, the image just sits there frozen, but the tabs can be moved around to no avail.

I'm stumped. I've used this program nearly every day for several years and this happens out of the blue.

Any help or ideas are appreciated.

Thank you all!
-Tabor


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 22, 2013)

There was another thread earlier in a similar vein, different versions but the same basic problem. Maybe Adobe (or someone else) updated something and shouldn't have.

Jim


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Jim,

Thank you for your quick reply. Could it be possible the big guys want to "bug" me into the cloud? I hope not.

I looked through many many pages on the tech support forum here on CR, but to no avail, do you happen to remember any direct quotes or anything I could use to track down the aforementioned post?

Thank you again!
-Tabor


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Tabor.
If you are running on windows try a system restore to an earlier date, say a week or just before you noticed the problem, sometimes an automatic windows update can cause strange behaviour, also possible an automatic update to your software. Even a completely unrelated piece of software being installed can change files used by PS. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Graham,

That's not a bad idea. I'm not sure why that has not occurred to me yet. I'll give it a go-go! 

Wish me luck! (These always make me nervous) 
-Tabor


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Tabor, 
I would wish you luck but you don't want any of mine, I just had the turbo fail on my Landrover, I fixed (replaced) that then the window lift mechanism went crunch on the way home! 
Cheers Graham.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

AND I just lost my debit card... in Wal Mart.

I'll take anyone's luck at this point. lol


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

Resolved! YAY!!!

I fixed so many things, I have no idea what did it, however, I know that I enabled, "use software rendering" under the "advanced" tab under "preferences" in addition to changing almost every thing I could find under preferences. I then shut down Bridge/PS, Ctrl+Alt+Delete to end the Bridge.exe etc. processes, restarted everything and Sha-Bam! It works again.

Thank you all once more,
-Tabor


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

And I got a letter from Adobe today saying that credit card info was decrypted and taken, which they first denied. A invitation to signup for free CC monitoring. I seem to get a loot of those invitations.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

Spokane,

I've actually ready many accounts of the same thing you just described. The only letter I got was from Adobe saying, "dear loyal customer, use this coupon code to upgrade to the cloud!". To which I said, "no" to the mail.

I hope everyone's cards are safe, that would certainly be a big ole rain 'cloud'.

-Tabor


----------

